# VK Max Payne 3 (PC)



## drumbunny (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verkaufe mein Max Payne 3 für den PC.
Ich bin einer derjenigen bei dem das Spiel partout nicht laufen will 

Hab keine Lust mehr...

Mein Preisvorschlag: 39,90.-

Das Spiel ist wie neu, mit allem drum und dran und unregistriert...

LG,
Chris


----------



## Keksautomat (11. Juni 2012)

Gebs doch zurück, wo du es gekauft hast und erhalte 100% deines Geldes wieder?!?


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Juni 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Gebs doch zurück, wo du es gekauft hast und erhalte 100% deines Geldes wieder?!?


 
Software die zum registrieren ist, ist meist vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen... Jedenfalls ist das beim GameStop so.


----------



## Keksautomat (13. Juni 2012)

Muss man die Retail Fassung an Steam oder so koppeln? Wusst ich nicht. Wenn dem so ist, ist es dennoch nicht unmöglich. Der Steam Support kann dir immer noch das Spiel auf Wunsch entfernen und den Key an den Hersteller zurückgeben.


----------

